

Semi-productive online tasks to avoid doing real work - petewood
http://voato.com/office/semi-productive-online-tasks-to-avoid-doing-real-work/

======
iwwr
Cloud services look nice, but how many of the underlying companies will still
exist 2-4 years from now? How many of the perhaps new owners would be
interested in maintaining these free or semi-free services?

